# Spider-Man Friend or Foe - initialize Direct 3D device



## HoPatty (Mar 30, 2009)

Hellos,

I know there is another already closed thread with someone having the same problem. But I believe my hardware meets the system requirements of the game and the problem is still there:

Starting Spider-Man Friend or Foe I get the following error message:

"A problem occurred when trying to initialize the Direct3D device.
The default video options have been restored. If the problem persists, please make sure your drivers are up to date or contact your hardware vendor."

I installed the latest graphics driver and the latest DirectX9c. I couldn´t find a patch for the game though.

Any ideas?

Thx,
HoPatty


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Just to make sure, you got the latest drivers from www.nvidia.com, right?

If you installed the game before you installed the newest drivers, then try reinstalling the game.


----------



## HoPatty (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup, I have the original NVIDIA drivers. But I´ll have to try reinstalling the game then ...

O.k., did it, but no change.  I still get the same error message.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Post your DXDiag report, maybe something will show up in it.


----------



## HoPatty (Mar 30, 2009)

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 3/31/2009, 17:56:09
Machine name: ENTERPRISE
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 3 (2600.xpsp_sp3_gdr.080814-1236)
Language: German (Regional Setting: German)
System Manufacturer: System manufacturer
System Model: System Product Name
BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 5200+, MMX, 3DNow (2 CPUs), ~2.7GHz
Memory: 2046MB RAM
Page File: 492MB used, 3446MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.5512 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Manufacturer: NVIDIA
Chip type: GeForce 8800 GT
DAC type: Integrated RAMDAC
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_11701462&REV_A2
Display Memory: 512.0 MB
Current Mode: 1152 x 864 (32 bit) (100Hz)
Monitor: 901B
Monitor Max Res: 2048,1536
Driver Name: nv4_disp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0011.8208 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 6185088 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: Nicht zutreffend
Mini VDD: nv4_mini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 6308224 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71E3E-4551-11CF-C257-7B3103C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x10DE
Device ID: 0x0611
SubSys ID: 0x11701462
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Revision ID: 0x00A2
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_C ModeMPEG2_D ModeWMV9_B ModeWMV9_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{6CB69578-7617-4637-91E5-1C02DB810285}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
 Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800]
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_20021102&REV_04
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0442 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 11/19/2003 04:13:54, 366160 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Creative
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 4000, 192000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 64, 62
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 64, 62
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800]
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ctaud2k.sys
Driver Version: 5.12.0001.0442 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 11/19/2003 04:13:54, 366160 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: Enabled
Ports: SB Audigy 2 ZS DirectMusic Synthesizer [A800], Hardware (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800], Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI-Mapper [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth A [A800] [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Audigy 2 ZS Sw-Synth [A800] [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth B [A800] [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI-E/A [A800] [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, External
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI-E/A [A800] [Emuliert], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Input, No DLS, External
Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Maus
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Tastatur
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.10
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x009D
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.10
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x009D
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 2.10
Attached: 1
Controller ID: 0x0
Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x009D
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB-Root-Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x10DE, 0x036C
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 4/2/2003 14:00:00, 4736 bytes
| 
+-+ USB-HID (Human Interface Device)
| | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC043
| | Location: USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse
| | Matching Device ID: usb\class_03&subclass_01
| | Service: HidUsb
| | Driver: hidusb.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:27, 10368 bytes
| | Driver: hidclass.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:26, 36864 bytes
| | Driver: hidparse.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:22, 24960 bytes
| | Driver: hid.dll, 4/14/2008 04:22:11, 20992 bytes
| | 
| +-+ HID-konforme Maus
| | | Vendor/Product ID: 0x046D, 0xC043
| | | Matching Device ID: hid_device_system_mouse
| | | Service: mouhid
| | | Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:49:36, 23552 bytes
| | | Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 04:22:44, 12288 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------
+ PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
| Location: PCI-Bus 0, Gerät 6, Funktion 0
| Matching Device ID: pci\cc_0604
| Service: pci
| Driver: pci.sys, 4/14/2008 04:02:13, 68224 bytes
| 
+-+ Creative Game Port
| | Location: PCI-Bus 1, Gerät 8, Funktion 1
| | Matching Device ID: pci\ven_1102&dev_7003&subsys_00401102
| | Service: gameenum
| | Driver: gameenum.sys, 4/13/2008 20:45:29, 10624 bytes

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x009D
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_009d&mi_00
| Service: kbdhid
| Driver: kbdhid.sys, 4/14/2008 03:58:37, 14720 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:58:36, 25216 bytes
| Driver: itpcoin4.dll, 6/3/2004 10:51:27, 94208 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Tastaturtreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 04:23:26, 40840 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:58:36, 25216 bytes
| 
+ Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x045E, 0x009D
| Matching Device ID: hid\vid_045e&pid_009d&mi_01&col02
| Upper Filters: Point32
| Service: mouhid
| Driver: mouhid.sys, 8/18/2001 04:22:44, 12288 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:49:36, 23552 bytes
| Driver: point32.sys, 6/3/2004 10:50:07, 20352 bytes
| Driver: ipcoin4.dll, 6/3/2004 10:50:07, 94208 bytes
| 
+ Terminalserver-Maustreiber
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 4/14/2008 04:23:26, 40840 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 4/14/2008 03:49:36, 23552 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.2600.5512)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: LAN-Verbindung 5 - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1,4 KBit/s
Voxware SC06 6,4 KBit/s
Voxware SC03 3,2 KBit/s
MS-PCM 64 KBit/s
MS-ADPCM 32,8 KBit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 KBit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8,6 KBit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 3.6 GB
Total Space: 41.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD321KJ

Drive: D:
Free Space: 41.6 GB
Total Space: 54.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD321KJ

Drive: E:
Free Space: 5.5 GB
Total Space: 210.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD321KJ

Drive: I:
Free Space: 10.4 GB
Total Space: 41.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD321KJ USB Device

Drive: J:
Free Space: 34.5 GB
Total Space: 54.3 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD321KJ USB Device

Drive: K:
Free Space: 8.5 GB
Total Space: 210.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG HD321KJ USB Device

Drive: F:
Model: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1612
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:46, 62976 bytes

Drive: G:
Model: HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GSA-4163B
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:46, 62976 bytes

Drive: H:
Model: JULMHAH V49E3SX6V SCSI CdRom Device
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:46, 62976 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Creative Game Port
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_7003&SUBSYS_00401102&REV_04\4&2BE4B97F&0&4130
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\gameenum.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:29, 10624 bytes

Name: OHCI-konformer IEEE 1394-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_4001&SUBSYS_00101102&REV_04\4&2BE4B97F&0&4230
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:46:18, 61696 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:46:18, 53376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:51:25, 61824 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:51:25, 60800 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 14:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: Creative SB Audigy 2 ZS (WDM)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1102&DEV_0004&SUBSYS_20021102&REV_04\4&2BE4B97F&0&4030
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:22:13, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ksproxy.ax, 5.03.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:23:07, 129536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ks.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 21:16:36, 141056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:14, 60160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 21:19:41, 146048 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:45:15, 49408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:23:08, 23552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctac32k.sys, 5.12.0001.0443 (English), 11/5/2003 08:26:02, 645392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctaud2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0442 (English), 11/19/2003 04:13:54, 366160 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctoss2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0441 (English), 10/8/2003 04:06:50, 178672 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctprxy2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0441 (English), 10/8/2003 04:08:12, 6096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctsfm2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0441 (English), 10/8/2003 04:09:10, 130288 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\emupia2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0442 (English), 10/13/2003 11:42:12, 145488 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ha10kx2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0444 (English), 10/21/2003 11:26:08, 904496 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\haP16v2k.sys, 5.12.0001.0442 (English), 10/21/2003 11:23:44, 148432 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\pfmodnt.sys, 3.00.0000.0003 (English), 3/5/2003 09:07:46, 15840 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdlang.dat, 10/21/2003 11:54:50, 217272 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctstatic.dat, 10/21/2003 11:47:40, 298971 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdaught.dat, 10/21/2003 11:47:34, 53932 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\a3d.dll, 80.00.0000.0003 (English), 10/6/2003 08:38:06, 65536 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\commonfx.dll, 5.12.0001.0440 (English), 10/6/2003 08:44:28, 114688 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctaudfx.dll, 5.12.0001.0441 (English), 11/18/2003 09:23:50, 585728 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctsblfx.dll, 5.12.0001.0440 (English), 10/6/2003 08:46:14, 606208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\sfman32.dll, 5.12.0001.0130 (English), 8/17/2001 08:35:46, 36864 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctbas2w.dat, 10/21/2003 11:54:48, 140643 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctsbas2w.dat, 10/21/2003 11:54:42, 264466 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\SBAudigy.ico, 8/17/2001 06:42:28, 7406 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\Audigy.bmp, 11/13/2001 03:48:20, 1912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctcoinst.dll, 3.00.0000.0004 (English), 10/6/2003 08:48:30, 69632 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctdvinst.dll, 0.00.0000.0008 (English), 10/6/2003 08:48:42, 143360 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ctdvda2k.sys, 5.13.0001.0413 (English), 10/14/2003 05:17:56, 332800 bytes

Name: NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0611&SUBSYS_11701462&REV_A2\4&154B9167&0&0078
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nv4_mini.sys, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 6308224 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nv4_disp.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 6185088 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 163908 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvapi.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 667648 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuda.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 1560576 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcuvid.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 401408 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvoglnt.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 9592832 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcpl.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 13680640 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmctray.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 86016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwddi.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 81920 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccs.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 229376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccsrs.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (German), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 45056 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdisps.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 4710400 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvdispsr.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (German), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 6586368 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgames.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 3489792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvgamesr.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (German), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 4280320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccss.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 188416 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmccssr.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (German), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 458752 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmobls.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 1273856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvmoblsr.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (German), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 2854912 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvs.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 3796992 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvvitvsr.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (German), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 4280320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwss.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 2744320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvwssr.dll, 6.14.0011.8208 (German), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 3026944 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvPVEnc.ax, 6.14.0011.8208 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 1253376 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvcpl.hlp, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 177897 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\nvwcplen.hlp, 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 55444 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcod.dll, 1.04.0000.0033 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 135168 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvcodins.dll, 1.04.0000.0033 (English), 2/18/2009 14:44:00, 135168 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_82391043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&2A
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys, 5.10.2600.0687 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:28, 105344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:30, 363008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:30, 363008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOI.DLL, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 8/18/2006 04:28:32, 35840 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_82391043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&29
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys, 5.10.2600.0687 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:28, 105344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:30, 363008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:30, 363008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOI.DLL, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 8/18/2006 04:28:32, 35840 bytes

Name: NVIDIA nForce 590/570/550 Serial ATA Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_037F&SUBSYS_82391043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&28
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\nvata.sys, 5.10.2600.0687 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:28, 105344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoi.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:30, 363008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\idecoiins.dll, 1.00.0000.0001 (English), 8/21/2006 12:24:30, 363008 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\NVCOI.DLL, 1.00.0000.0035 (English), 8/18/2006 04:28:32, 35840 bytes

Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0377&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&78
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:02:13, 68224 bytes

Name: PCI Standard-PCI-zu-PCI-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0370&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&30
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:02:13, 68224 bytes

Name: Standard-Zweikanal-PCI-IDE-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036E&SUBSYS_82391043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&20
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/13/2008 20:40:29, 24960 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:40:30, 96512 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (German), 4/2/2003 14:00:00, 3328 bytes

Name: Standard erweiterter PCI-zu-USB universeller Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036D&SUBSYS_82391043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&11
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:35, 30208 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:22:31, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/14/2008 04:22:11, 7168 bytes

Name: Standard OpenHCD USB-Hostcontroller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_036C&SUBSYS_82391043&REV_A1\3&2411E6FE&0&10
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbohci.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:35, 17152 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:36, 143872 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 04:22:31, 77312 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (English), 4/13/2008 20:45:37, 59520 bytes

Name: PCI Standard-RAM-Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0369&SUBSYS_82391043&REV_A2\3&2411E6FE&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: NVIDIA nForce PCI System Management
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0368&SUBSYS_82391043&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&09
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI Standard-ISA-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10DE&DEV_0360&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_A3\3&2411E6FE&0&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.5512 (German), 4/14/2008 03:58:03, 37632 bytes

Name: 3Com EtherLink XL 10/100 PCI-TX-NIC (3C905B-TX)
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10B7&DEV_9055&SUBSYS_905510B7&REV_30\4&2BE4B97F&0&3830
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\el90xbc5.sys, 4.05.0000.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:11:06, 66591 bytes

Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1103&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C3
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1102&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C2
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1101&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C1
Driver: n/a

Name: PCI Standard-Host-CPU-Brücke
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1022&DEV_1100&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&2411E6FE&0&C0
Driver: n/a


----------



## HoPatty (Mar 30, 2009)

and here the rest of it:

------------------
DirectX Components
------------------
ddraw.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 279552 bytes
ddrawex.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 27136 bytes
dxapi.sys: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 10496 bytes
 d3d8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 1179648 bytes
d3d8thk.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 8192 bytes
d3d9.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 1689088 bytes
d3dim.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 436224 bytes
d3dim700.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 824320 bytes
d3dramp.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 590336 bytes
d3drm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 350208 bytes
d3dxof.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 47616 bytes
d3dpmesh.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 34816 bytes
dplay.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 German Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 33040 bytes
dplayx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 229888 bytes
dpmodemx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 24064 bytes
dpwsock.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 42768 bytes
dpwsockx.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 57856 bytes
dplaysvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:43 29696 bytes
dpnsvr.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:43 17920 bytes
dpnet.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 375296 bytes
dpnlobby.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:20:27 3072 bytes
dpnaddr.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:20:27 3072 bytes
dpvoice.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 214016 bytes
dpvsetup.exe: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:43 83456 bytes
dpvvox.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 116736 bytes
dpvacm.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 21504 bytes
dpnhpast.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 35328 bytes
dpnhupnp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 60928 bytes
dpserial.dll: 5.00.2134.0001 German Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 54032 bytes
dinput.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 163328 bytes
dinput8.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 186368 bytes
dimap.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 44032 bytes
diactfrm.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 German Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 395264 bytes
joy.cpl: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 69632 bytes
gcdef.dll: 5.01.2600.0000 German Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 78336 bytes
pid.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 35328 bytes
gameenum.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:45:29 10624 bytes
dsound.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 367616 bytes
dsound3d.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 1293824 bytes
dswave.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 19456 bytes
dsdmo.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 181248 bytes
dsdmoprp.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 74240 bytes
dmusic.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 104448 bytes
dmband.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 28672 bytes
dmcompos.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 61440 bytes
dmime.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 181248 bytes
dmloader.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 35840 bytes
dmstyle.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 105984 bytes
dmsynth.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 103424 bytes
dmscript.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 82432 bytes
dx7vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 619008 bytes
dx8vb.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 1227264 bytes
dxdiagn.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 2113536 bytes
mfc40.dll: 4.01.0000.6140 English Final Retail 4/2/2003 14:00:00 924432 bytes
mfc42.dll: 6.02.4131.0000 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:14 1028096 bytes
wsock32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:32 24576 bytes
amstream.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:07 70656 bytes
devenum.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:08 59904 bytes
dxmasf.dll: 6.04.0009.1133 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:09 500278 bytes
mciqtz32.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:14 35328 bytes
mpg2splt.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 148992 bytes
msdmo.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:16 14336 bytes
encapi.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:10 20480 bytes
qasf.dll: 10.00.0000.3802 English Final Retail 1/28/2005 13:44:28 221184 bytes
qcap.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 192512 bytes
qdv.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 279040 bytes
qdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 387072 bytes
qedit.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:23 563200 bytes
qedwipes.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 19:21:32 733696 bytes
quartz.dll: 6.05.2600.5596 German Final Retail 5/7/2008 07:10:35 1293824 bytes
strmdll.dll: 4.01.0000.3937 German Final Retail 10/3/2008 12:03:04 247326 bytes
iac25_32.ax: 2.00.0005.0053 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 199680 bytes
ir41_32.ax: 4.51.0016.0003 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 848384 bytes
ir41_qc.dll: 4.30.0062.0002 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 120320 bytes
ir41_qcx.dll: 4.30.0064.0001 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 338432 bytes
ir50_32.dll: 5.2562.0015.0055 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 755200 bytes
ir50_qc.dll: 5.00.0063.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 200192 bytes
ir50_qcx.dll: 5.00.0064.0048 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:12 183808 bytes
ivfsrc.ax: 5.10.0002.0051 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 154624 bytes
mswebdvd.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:18 205312 bytes
ks.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 21:16:36 141056 bytes
ksproxy.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 129536 bytes
ksuser.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:13 4096 bytes
stream.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:45:15 49408 bytes
mspclock.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:50 5376 bytes
mspqm.sys: 5.01.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:51 4992 bytes
mskssrv.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:52 7552 bytes
swenum.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:53 4352 bytes
mstee.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:39:50 5504 bytes
ipsink.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 16384 bytes
mpeg2data.ax: 6.05.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 118272 bytes
ndisip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:22 10880 bytes
streamip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:21 15232 bytes
msvidctl.dll: 6.05.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:18 1433088 bytes
slip.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:23 11136 bytes
nabtsfec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:25 85248 bytes
ccdecode.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:23 17024 bytes
vbisurf.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 30208 bytes
msyuv.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:18 16896 bytes
kstvtune.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 61952 bytes
ksxbar.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 43008 bytes
kswdmcap.ax: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:23:07 91648 bytes
vfwwdm32.dll: 5.01.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:31 54272 bytes
wstcodec.sys: 5.03.2600.5512 English Final Retail 4/13/2008 20:46:24 19200 bytes
wstdecod.dll: 5.03.2600.5512 German Final Retail 4/14/2008 04:22:32 51200 bytes

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

WDM Streaming-VBI-Codecs:
NABTS/FEC VBI-Codec,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Untertiteldecoder,0x00200000,2,1,,5.03.2600.5512
WST-Codec,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

DirectShow Filters:
QuickTime Audio Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,,
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
QuickTime Video Decoder Filter,0x00600800,1,1,,
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,,
WMT MuxDeMux Filter,0x00200000,0,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Full Screen Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CyberLink DVD Navigator,0x00600000,0,3,CLNAVX.ax,5.00.0000.1201
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero Digital Audio Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0004.0024
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT AudioAnalyzer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,msadds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Format Conversion,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Black Frame Generator,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Microsoft Screen Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,msscds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3 Decoder,0x00810000,1,1,l3codecx.ax,1.05.0000.0050
Nero Audio Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Audio Effect,0x00200000,1,1,claudfx.ax,5.00.0000.1028
ACELP.net Sipro Lab Audio Decoder,0x00800001,1,1,acelpdec.ax,1.04.0000.0000
Nero QuickTime(tm) Video Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,1.00.0000.0004
CyberLink Line21 Decoder Filter,0x00200000,0,2,CLLine21.ax,4.00.0000.3030
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Netshow URL),0x00400000,0,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT Import Filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Bitmap Generate,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmvds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,
Windows Media Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,wmv8ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4000
CyberLink AudioCD Filter,0x00600000,0,1,CLAudioCD.ax,5.00.0000.1208
WMT VIH2 Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Record Queue,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero ES Video Reader,0x00600000,0,1,NDParser.ax,2.00.0002.0020
Windows Media Multiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASX v.2 file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
NSC file Parser,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media source filter,0x00600000,0,2,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Frame Eater,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WST Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,wstdecod.dll,5.03.2600.5512
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Nero Audio Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
DivX Decoder Filter,0xff800000,1,1,divxdec.ax,6.08.0000.0000
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,10.00.0000.3802
WMT Sample Information Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft MPEG-4 Video Decompressor,0x00800000,1,1,mpg4ds32.ax,8.00.0000.4487
Nero Video Stream Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
DivX Demux,0x00600000,1,0,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Nero AAC Parser,0x00400000,1,1,NeAudio.ax,1.00.0004.0024
WMT Log Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Virtual Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WAV Dest,0x00000000,0,0,,
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,2,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
CyberLink Audio Decoder,0x00601000,1,1,claud.ax,5.00.0000.1205
CyberLink Video/SP Decoder,0x00600000,2,3,CLVSD.ax,5.00.0000.2226
CyberLink TimeStretch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,CLAuTS.ax,1.00.0000.0704
Overlay Mixer2,0x00400000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
.RAM file Parser,0x00600000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
WMT DirectX Transform Wrapper,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
G.711 Codec,0x00200000,1,1,g711codc.ax,5.01.2600.0000
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.05.2600.5512
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Windows Media Update Filter,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DIB Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ACM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF ICM Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF URL Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF JPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF DJPEG Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
ASF embedded stuff Handler,0x00600000,1,1,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
DivX Subtitle Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,DivXMedia.ax,0.00.0000.0028
9x8Resize,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WIA Stream Snapshot Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wiasf.ax,1.00.0000.0000
Nero Video Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,2.00.0002.0013
Allocator Fix,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.05.2600.5512
WMT Virtual Source,0x00200000,0,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,
WMT Interlacer,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.05.2600.5512
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Uncompressed Domain Shot Detection Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
QuickTime Movie Parser,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Lyric Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
XML Playlist,0x00400000,1,0,wmpasf.dll,9.00.0000.4503
Nero File Source,0x00200000,0,1,NeFileSrc.ax,1.00.0000.0006
Nero QuickTime(tm) Audio Decoder,0x00400000,1,1,NeQTDec.ax,1.00.0000.0004
Nero DVD Decoder,0x00600000,2,2,NeVideo.ax,2.00.0002.0013
Nero Digital Parser,0x00600000,0,3,NDParser.ax,2.00.0002.0020
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
WMT DV Extract,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Switch Filter,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
WMT Volume,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Nero Video Sample Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,NeRender.ax,1.00.0001.0008
Stretch Video,0x00200000,1,1,wmm2filt.dll,2.01.4026.0000
Windows Media Pad VU Data Grabber,0x00600000,1,0,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
QT Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ShotBoundaryDet,0x00200000,1,1,wmmfilt.dll,1.01.2427.0001
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming-Tee/Splitter-Geräte:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming-Daten-Transforms:
Microsoft Kernel-Echounterdrückung,0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel GS Wavetablesynthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel-DLS-Synthesizer,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
Microsoft Kernel-DRM-Audioentschlüsselung,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Video Compressors:
WMVideo Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMVideo Advanced Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.05.2600.5512
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX® 6.8 Codec (2 Logical CPUs),0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel 4:2:0 Video V2.50,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel Indeo(R) Video R3.2,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Intel IYUV Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.261 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft H.263 Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512
DivX® 6.8 YV12 Decoder,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,,
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
ACELP.net,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DSP Group TrueSpeech(TM),0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Windows Media Audio V2,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft G.723.1,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

Audio Capture Sources:
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800],0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.05.2600.5512

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI-E/A [A800],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SB Audigy 2 ZS Sw-Synth [A800],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth A [A800],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth B [A800],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming-Capturegeräte:
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI-E/A [A800],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800],0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

WDM Streaming-Wiedergabegeräte:
SB Audigy 2 ZS DirectMusic Synthesizer [A800],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Sw-Synth [A800],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth A [A800],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth B [A800],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI-E/A [A800],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800],0x00200000,3,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA-Wiedergabefilter:
BDA-IP-Sink,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,mpeg2data.ax,

WDM Streaming-Mixer:
Microsoft Kernel-Waveaudiomixer,0x00000000,0,0,,

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,encdec.dll,6.05.2600.5512

WDM Streaming-Kommunikations-Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink-Konvertierung,0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512

Audio Renderers:
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
CyberLink Audio Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,CLADR.ax,5.00.0000.1006
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596
DirectSound: SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800],0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.05.2600.5596

WDM Streaming-Systemgeräte:
SB Audigy 2 ZS DirectMusic Synthesizer [A800],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Sw-Synth [A800],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth A [A800],0x00200000,11,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Synth B [A800],0x00200000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS MIDI-E/A [A800],0x00200000,2,2,,5.03.2600.5512
SB Audigy 2 ZS Audio [A800],0x00200000,13,2,,5.03.2600.5512

BDA-Empfängerkomponenten:
BDA Slip De-Framer,0x00600000,1,1,,5.03.2600.5512


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

The only thing that sticks out to me is the audio drivers are from '03, but that shouldn't cause any Direct3D issues.

Try changing the desktop resolution to something other than 1152x864 before you start the game, like 1024x768, or 1280x1024.


----------



## HoPatty (Mar 30, 2009)

The audio drivers are up-to-date now. I tried changing the monitor resolution, but the game still doesn´t start and I get the error message.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I had a feeling that wouldn't do anything...I'm pretty much out of ideas...you have the latest drivers for the game, your system can definitely handle it, and it's a fairly recent game, so there shouldn't be compatibility problems.

Maybe try updating your motherboard drivers?

There are lots of errors that should happen, because people try to play brand new games on their 10 year old systems, but this error just shouldn't happen. The only other thing I can think of is some sort of virus or malware that's affecting the game somehow.

Well actually, this is a legit game, right? And it never worked before?


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you tried all of this yet?



> Crash/Freeze at launch
> Question
> My game is crashing or freezing when it is launched.
> Answer
> ...


----------



## HoPatty (Mar 30, 2009)

I tried all of the above including checking for malware, but nothing ... And there aren´t any newer mainboard drivers.


----------



## wiley8425 (Nov 11, 2007)

Have you tried reinstalling directx 9.0c? Other than that, I'm out of ideas. As far as I can tell, there are no patches for this game. The only other thing the support page mentions is needing to download drivers and an optimizer for AMD dual cores, but that's related to frame rates.



> Question
> Why am I experiencing bad performance with my AMD Dual Core processor?
> Answer
> Some users may encounter Frame-rate issues when playing Spider-Man™: Friend or Foe on AMD Dual Core Processor systems with Windows XP installed. If you encounter this issue, try the following to fix it.
> ...


----------



## HoPatty (Mar 30, 2009)

Reinstalling DirectX9c doesn´t help, either. Thanks, anyway!


----------

